# Clear-shelled Pond Snail



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey guys, so my pond snails all have almost completely clear shells. I'm almost positive it isn't environmental because I've moved them to a hard water tank and they are stll clear and the babies are still being born clear. Should I try to selective breed these further? There's also some that are clear and have one spiral that is dark. What do you think? Have any of you guys heard/seen anything like this?


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

Sounds like a ramshorn. Got any pics?


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

some of my pond snails are clear shelled they tend to get pretty good sized too


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

I can get some pics but I also have ramhorn snails in the tank and it for sure not a ramshorn. BRB I'll go take photograph some!


----------



## Merth (Sep 9, 2012)

Mine turn clear right before they die?? Shrugs!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Here are some pictures. Also, they're bodies are clear, I can see it's heart moving inside! (it's actually really cool to watch!)

I think I'm going to move out the most clear ones to their own tank and see what comes out of the future generations 

This particular snail has the tip of his shell with color. As you can see:


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Merth said:


> Mine turn clear right before they die?? Shrugs!


They've always been like this and I've had them for months I've just now have thought of the idea that I can line breed them further from this.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I thought this is normal for bladder snail? All of the ones I've ever had were also translucent


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> I thought this is normal for bladder snail? All of the ones I've ever had were also translucent


Oh. HAHAH Maybe I'm just dumb and thought my pest snails were special lol.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

I've never had clear-shelled bladder or pond snails. I think this is pretty neat.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Squeezeee ittt


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

ValMM said:


> I've never had clear-shelled bladder or pond snails. I think this is pretty neat.


Yea I think they are too!



sayurasem said:


> Squeezeee ittt


LOLOLOLOL!!!

Here's a another picture.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

The most common form is an opaque olive brown, but I've seen dozens of variations pop up--some even breed fairly true. When my snail tank was up and running I was doing selective culling to increase the populations of two variants: a solid black and a variant that showed a number of white, tan and dark brown stripes that spiraled along the shell. 

Most livestock in our aquariums take forever to breed to a new characteristic, but snails are so simple to house and handle that there's certainly no loss in working towards refining the line and seeing if it breeds true. You don't even need to set up another tank---snails do wonderfully in planted vases.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow, I had no idea, guess I had special snails! I squished em all though, so maybe Lil swimz is the last person to have it!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Knotyoureality said:


> The most common form is an opaque olive brown, but I've seen dozens of variations pop up--some even breed fairly true. When my snail tank was up and running I was doing selective culling to increase the populations of two variants: a solid black and a variant that showed a number of white, tan and dark brown stripes that spiraled along the shell.
> 
> Most livestock in our aquariums take forever to breed to a new characteristic, but snails are so simple to house and handle that there's certainly no loss in working towards refining the line and seeing if it breeds true. You don't even need to set up another tank---snails do wonderfully in planted vases.


Nice, thanks for the insight. I'll try the vase idea, seems like it'd be a lot less hassle and that way I can have multiple vases for progressive lines.



mordalphus said:


> Wow, I had no idea, guess I had special snails! I squished em all though, so maybe Lil swimz is the last person to have it!


LOL haha yea, maybe I'll breed them so clear that they take over the pond snail population so that people can't complain about how ugly they are because they won't even be able to see them!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Haha, that would be awesome, breed them totally invisible, then no one would have anything to complain about


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> Haha, that would be awesome, breed them totally invisible, then no one would have anything to complain about


They might complain when they see strands of poo slowly crawling around the glass.

(I think it's funny when the snails have long strands of poo hanging from them )

Unless I can breed that invisible too!? :bounce:


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Heh.. evil thought. Once you've got a line of transparent snails goin hook up with some lab to genetically modify 'em with bioluminescence.

It'd be like having a bunch of really really really slow fireflies in your tank at night.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

ha thats a cool idea they did it with zebra danios lol now i want glowing snails hehe


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Did you consider that maybe the shells are thin due to lack of calcium in the diet?


----------

